# Laptop Thinkpad X1 Extreme (Levono)



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

Hello community, as I’ve asked to my friend Trev (but I solicit him very much): here’s my problematic: 

I was thinking about laptop and I’ve seen a lot of threads/discussions told that a laptop (the Thinkpad X1 carbon 6th generation from Levono ) is just the perfect desktop to use FreeBSD « out of the box ». You can watch this testing here:







But this laptop is too weak for me in terms of graphics (I am an occasionnel gamer) and mostly because for me 14 inches screen is to small. 

Then I saw a laptop very very close to this one in term of hardware (but of course not exactly the same)  which is the Thinkpad X1 Extreme (with nvidia GTX 1050 Ti 4Go which is ok for me and a 15,4 inches screen which is the minimal in term of screen for me).
Well as I told you, the machine is very close but not exactly the same. It doesn’t figure in the « FreeBSD laptop compatibility list » as so many computer which aren’t on that list and make work FreeBSD very well.
If you have advice for this laptop « X1 Extreme », as you use to have some, I’ll take it .

Because I’m ready to buy this machine if I’m sure the compatibility with FreeBSD is perfect or almost perfect (« Good » would be not so bad). Maybe you will able to help me with this new questions if not maybe I’ll make a new post for that .

See you and have a great Sunday!


----------



## shkhln (May 12, 2019)

killbiitch said:


> a laptop is just the perfect desktop



That's just silly. Do you need mobility, touchpad, ability to work from battery, etc? If not, then buy a proper desktop.


----------



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

Yes sir, if not I would not post that topic here.


----------



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

shkhln said:


> That's just silly. Do you need mobility, touchpad, ability to work from battery, etc? If not, then buy a proper desktop.



Yes sir, if not I would not post that topic here.


----------



## shkhln (May 12, 2019)

I'm not trying to be a jerk, your previous thread was about iMacs so that is something that need to be clarified. As for the laptops, nobody can tell which precise problems you will run into, that's part of the experience. The best you can do is to compare the laptop in question to the laptops in compatibility list on the component (chip) level.


----------



## ctaranotte (May 12, 2019)

You have done serious body-building, you want a laptop, you want gaming, you want a large screen then go for this one:
ThinkPad P72


----------



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

shkhln said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, your previous thread was about iMacs so that is something that need to be clarified. As for the laptops, nobody can tell which precise problems you will run into, that's part of the experience. The best you can do is to compare the laptop in question to the laptops in compatibility list on the component (chip) level.



Oh I did’t Know you’ve read it. You right but I was not sure guys could read all the threads on the forum (because there is so much discussion).

Well in fact I need 2 computers. One desktop which I would wish be able to run OSX and FreeBSD (my dream would be that can be possible with a MacPro... I pray for a good hacker to come) and a laptop to run FreeBSD and windows (the good thing with this X1 Extreme Thinkpad is I can put 2 ssd inside: one for BSD and another for windows and my games) because I’m a big traveler


----------



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

ctaranotte said:


> You have done serious body-building, you want a laptop, you want gaming, you want a large screen then go for this one:
> ThinkPad P72



And yes I will try to do that but I need to compare also motherboards, controlers etc and sometimes things are not very clear on the FreeBSD Laptop compatibility list :/


----------



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

erratum: not « Mac Pro » but « IMac Pro »


----------



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

ctaranotte said:


> You have done serious body-building, you want a laptop, you want gaming, you want a large screen then go for this one:
> p P72




WoW I’ve just seen it. It seems fantastic and I would be really to buy if it’s 100% compatible FreeBSD (let’s say 95% because no laptops in the world is 100% compatible FreeBSD without some little bugs).

But I’m interesting. Hi do you know it’s compatible « out of the box »? Did you tried it with FreeBSD (10?11?12?)

Thanks maybe you will able to help me


----------



## scottro (May 12, 2019)

https://psref.lenovo.com/syspool/Sy... P72/ThinkPad_P72_Platform_Specifications.pdf says it's got Intel wireless ac 9560. The next thing is to look around and see if anyone has experience of that card on FreeBSD. Generally, wireless is one of the things most likely to not work. FreeBSD is way behind Linux with this, and even if it does work you are very unlikely to get 802.11ac speed. 

A quick look doesn't find any mention of it, but I don't know if that means anything. That's one trouble with using FreeBSD, it doesn't have as wide a user base, so it can sometimes be hard to find information.  However, even if that wireless card doesn't work yet, you can always find an inexpensive USB to wireless that will work.  And it may work on CURRENT if it doesn't work on 12.x. 

I don't use Bluetooth, so I don't know how problematic that is.  Sound usually works pretty well, though I've not been able to find that much about getting a headset's microphone to work. This could be a good thing--it might mean that it works out of the box for most people and that's why I can't find information.  
Anyway, it's an expensive machine.

It apparently runs with Linux, so that's a good sign, though as mentioned, because wireless works with Linux doesn't mean it will work with FreeBSD.  https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201809-26459/


----------



## killbiitch (May 12, 2019)

Ok, I though about you so excited :« this person has this computer and use FreeBSD on it  then he/she we able to answer my famous question : is it working « out of the box » »?

But thank you very much you partially answered me, partially because of course this is a gait I have in mind , but you give  me the idea to contact them (Levono) and who knows maybe they will know if the compatibility wit BSD is good or not.

That’s so shame that the guy who find the perfect « desktop-laptop » (X1 Carbon 6th gen)  hasn’t found one with a larger screen and more powerful graphics.

:’(


For myself I use Bluetooth, especially for headset/headphones (AirPods lol) and Bluetooth speakers. And If there’s à thing I’m the most pessimist more than anything else in is this famous Bluetooth compatibility


----------



## ctaranotte (May 12, 2019)

Like for the X1, the fingerprint sensor is not supported.

Also, like for the X1, the Intel 9560 card is not supported. You need to check if you can replace this card with an older Intel card supported by the iwm or the iwn drivers. I would think yes but make sure.

The Nvidia options should work out of the box check here. There are additional useful ports.

Everythink else should work out of the box

EDIT: Clarified the Nvidia options


----------



## killbiitch (May 13, 2019)

Hello Ctaranotte, do you talk about the X1 extreme or Thinkpad P72 as suggered by you?
Yes... for the sensitive fingerprint I suspected that but that’s not a real problem for me.

It’s told that now, after « update » this card works for the wireless but if not I’ll take a dongle or I’ll try your option.


Thank you very much for your Help and have a great Monday


----------



## scottro (May 13, 2019)

You have to be careful choosing a card to replace in a Lenovo. They have the nasty habit of requiring a card to be on their whitelist or the machine won't even boot. It's a pity the wireless card doesn't work though. That leaves the option of replacing it, as was said, or using a USB to wireless.


----------



## ctaranotte (May 15, 2019)

killbiitch said:


> Hello Ctaranotte, do you talk about the X1 extreme or Thinkpad P72 as suggered by you?
> Yes... for the sensitive fingerprint I suspected that but that’s not a real problem for me.
> 
> It’s told that now, after « update » this card works for the wireless but if not I’ll take a dongle or I’ll try your option.
> ...



I was talking about the P72, but the same agurments apply for the X1. For instance, Nvidia drivers are FreeBSD drivers and are not specific to the P72 or the X1.

As Scottro said, Lenovo is not Dell. Lenovo is whitelisting the hardware it sells. That means that the same hardware sold by another vendor will disable booting at BIOS level.

You have two options:

1) buy a used Lenovo-whitelisted Intel wifi card on ebay.

2) make and flash a custom bios to get rid of this ludicrous Lenovo scam. I just did that for my T420 (the last Lenovo laptop I ever bought).


----------



## killbiitch (May 15, 2019)

Ok thanks, you give me good solution.
Then I buy this Thinkpad P72 17 inches and I will replace WiFi cards (if doesn’t work with FreeBSD 12 stable/current) by levono card on « whitelist » which is able to work with FreeBSD.

Yes I know nvidia and FreeBSD is often a good wedding! 

I’ m too newb to know how to flash a BIOS without danger.

I’m just a bit anxious for the Bluetooth but I don’t know how to know which are controllers how to change them in case of issue and make thellcompatible with FreeBSD.

If you can help about that thank you.
Thank you anyway because you’ve both helped me a lot.


----------

